
Ageing in human cells successfully reversed in the lab - dsego
https://theconversation.com/ageing-in-human-cells-successfully-reversed-in-the-lab-101214
======
Latteland
This is like hundreds of similar articles I see every year. They managed in a
lab to improve a particular genetic capability that seems to degrade with age.
They improve it in the laboratory, then someone writes an overarching headline
and it never goes anywhere.

------
eboyjr
In summary, their new work is an "exiting start". They find a way to deliver
small doses of hydrogen sulfide directly to mitochondria with a "molecular
postcode". This chemical is toxic in large doses but has been shown to
"improve age related disease features in animals" [0].

[0]:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5964063/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5964063/)

